# Vertical engine



## hobbysat (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello,
That is my first build. 
Drawings from john-tom.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee0JiXBobTc[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice engine. Especially for a first build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10K Pete (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice!! Runs very smooth and quietly. 
Congratulations on your first build..

Pete


----------



## Dalee (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

Beautifully done! I like it very much.

Dale


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 30, 2016)

For a first engine, that is very impressive.

Very well and nicely done.

John


----------



## hobbysat (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks so much for the wonderful feedback.
I confess that I had several attempts (and spoiled materials) to finish this engine.

Cristi


----------



## Dalee (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi,

If you ain't made a few paperweights, you ain't made much for parts. Besides, I always learn the most from my mistakes. (You would think I should be a genius by now).

Dale


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 31, 2016)

Very Nice,

A simple design elegantly and cleanly done.

What's next?

Point of curiosity: What is the name of this engine on John-Tom. I think I want to find the plans myself.

--ShopShoe


----------



## hobbysat (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you.

I don't know. Maybe "Cracker" loco. But not sure.

"Single Cylinder Vertical Steam Engine", on the page "steam engine plans 3" (John-Tom site )

Cristi


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 1, 2016)

Engine looks and runs great - nice job! Thanks for the directions to the plans as well. I've been thinking about building a similar engine from castings but couldn't afford the castings - this looks like a perfect substitute, maybe I can even cast a few bits for it myself.


----------



## hobbysat (Nov 2, 2016)

A good idea. Success !

Cristi


----------



## aka9950202 (Nov 5, 2016)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

Andrew in Melbourne


----------

